
OmniFocus 3 for iOS released - OberstKrueger
https://www.omnigroup.com/blog/omnifocus-3-for-ios
======
yigitdemirag
I am currently comparing OmniFocus 3 with Things 3 to decide which one better
represents my working habits or preferably improve it.

\- Things 3 is simple and captures everything I need from a todo-app. It is
like writing down the things you need to do on a paper.

\- OmniFocus 3 is complicated. There are ~5 buttons whenever you go in the
app. No question, it is more customizable but does it really make a
difference?

EDIT: Typo.

